# Transmission crossmember



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

This is going to sound like a dumb question, but here it is anyway...
Which side of the transmission crossmember points forward? The side that has the rolled lip pulled down (almost like a cut away) or the side that has the rolled lip all the way across the crossmember? I asked because whenever I got the car the crossmember had a tranny mount welded to one side and it bolted up fine to the 375 (something out of an Olds) but now that I'm installing a TH400. I removed the welded-on mount and want to simply bolt up the new mount to the tranny/crossmember but I don't know which direction the crossmember should go. The last picture is of the crossmember with the welded-on mount. Appreciate any guidance. Thanks


----------



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

I started thinking about this more and had the brilliant idea of looking at posts of cars for sale to find pictures of the undercarriage. This is what I found. Hope this helps others that may have this same question.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

The location for attachment for the emergency brake might provide a clue.


----------



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Correct, the side with the hole for the emergency brake goes on the passenger side of the vehicle


----------

